# Just stopping by



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## westwall (May 3, 2017)

Hello again!  Long time no see and I hope you stop by more often!


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

westwall said:


> Hello again!  Long time no see and I hope you stop by more often!



I just may do that westwall. Hope you are well. Last time I posted I wasn't well and have since been diagnosed. It is no wonder I was bitching everyone out. Sorry lol Gosh was I ever stressed. It turns out that I have a metabolism of a mouse haha


----------



## aaronleland (May 3, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## westwall (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again!  Long time no see and I hope you stop by more often!
> ...








I am glad they were finally able to figure out what is ailing you!  Now they can fix it...  And not like you "fix" a cat!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


Hi!!! LTNS! How are you, Pixie? I think about you often. And of course..I think of Link. Am I addled or was that his name? Anyway...I think of you. Hope you stick around.


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think
> ...



Hi Gracie. I am doing okay. Yes his name was Link. I miss him so. Hope you are doing well too


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2017)

Hiya Pix..


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

Kat said:


> Hiya Pix..



Hi Kat so good to see you. I am very very happy that you are here. You are a good lady. I owe you an apology for buying into some crap in the past. Hope you can forgive me.


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Pix..
> ...



Always friend, always.


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

Kat said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2017)

Stick around, Pix. Use iggie a lot. It helps.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> I miss him so.


We never get over it, hon. But, they live on in our memories.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2017)

Welcome back and its good you are feeling better.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2017)

Hi Pixie..


----------



## Iceweasel (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again!  Long time no see and I hope you stop by more often!
> ...


Were you the one that gnawed my car's wiring giving me all that grief?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


good to have you back, Mal


----------



## saveliberty (May 3, 2017)

The cat would like to say hello.


----------



## koshergrl (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


Pixie, miss you still!

Saw this and thought of you....


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think
> ...



Thanks KG. I have often thought of you. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


How's Trix, Pix?


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think
> ...



Hey DW look at you, I am pleased that you are still here


----------



## RodISHI (May 3, 2017)

Nice to see you Pixie, I do hope you are in good health.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## PixieStix (May 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Nice to see you Pixie, I do hope you are in good health.




Thank you. Myself and my team of Docs are working on it. I hope you are doing well


----------



## RodISHI (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see you Pixie, I do hope you are in good health.
> ...


Glad to hear you have hope and a good team of docs.

Me. Hanging in there. No docs so self study cram for the last year and a half. Working through the various things a piece and a portion at a time. I much prefer being my own guinea pig than being someone else's. (wish'n I had a few things for lab test but it will work out)


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

Hiya Pixie, GREAT to see you back here!!!  Glad you are doing better too!!!


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Hiya Pixie, GREAT to see you back here!!!  Glad you are doing better too!!!



OMG One of my dearest friends. I have missed you, Care!  So very good to see you. Missing the good ole days


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Pixie, GREAT to see you back here!!!  Glad you are doing better too!!!
> ...


Honestly Pixie!!!  You got me Reminiscing of the good ole days!!!! 

Then it reminded me of music threads!


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Exactly. I love music threads, and I love that song


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I know you do!  What has kept you away for sooooooo long?  THIS TIME stay, miss pixie!


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




My Dad died almost 2 years ago, on the same date that my husband was killed. I hate that day. My health went downward. I am working on trying to live a little more on the normal side. I have good Drs. I will be okay. Trying to stay positive. It was always my personality to be that way. Lost that for a little while Just a huge adjustment.


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

For Care and old times sake.


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


It's just awful about your dad dying....and on the same day your hubby was killed....gosh Pixie....so sad!  

How is your son doing?

Know what you mean about living life outside of here...the normal side!


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

I love Bread!


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)




----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


My Son, oh man. That is another story. His Dr. Has told him he has this. Atlanto-Axial Dislocation And Fracture: Causes, Symptoms, Treatment 

That is another trauma that has just caused my health to falter. The Doc actually said if he got hit or had a fall, that  "it would be the end of him" That makes me so anxious and stressed.


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> I love Bread!




I know, as do I.


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


THAT is frightening!  Gosh Pixie, your Dad and this with your son....it's like sitting on pins and needles, the stress and anxiety would be too much to handle for me, that's for certain, and stress is not good for anyone, so you need to take care of yourself now, it's time for you, to finally take care of YOU!


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I am really trying Care. Not sure I can do it. Pins and needles is a great way to put it. I am afraid all the time. I am trying real hard to give it to God. All the stress is killing me. I have to try harder


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I personally think it's harder after menopause...at least for me it has been...I'm a smidgen of my old strong self on the mental level....


----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Holy Cow, Batman!


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I feel your pain, hon. To make myself feel better, I like going to Pinterest and reading uplifting quotes, looking at pretty pics of lands far away, etc.  Stress can do really bad things to your heart, your soul, your body. I also lean on God a lot. I talk to Him often, outside in the dark with just nature listening to me murmur. It helps.


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

xband said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I know, right?


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I love being outside more than anything. Technology makes me stress. I like nature. I talk to God constantly.


----------



## Care4all (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


 I think of that passage, paraphrased: about God/Jesus? telling us not to worry, that He makes certain the birds and animals are fed, that He has made us in his image, don't you think he will take care of us even better....?  And no, I don't know the Book and chapter off hand....I just know the gist of that is in the Good News Book somewhere!


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Skeeters here. Hard to sit outside and talk to Him, but I still do it anyway. Penance is bugbites.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)




----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Do I hear violins playing Moonlight Sonata in the background? There is only way out of the bottom of a deep hole, climb out by yourself.


----------



## PixieStix (May 4, 2017)

xband said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...




No actually you hear this  Gee thanks for the pearl of wisdom


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

_ There is only way out of the bottom of a deep hole, climb out by yourself.
_
With a little help from your friends.


----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I played the Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano with skill. I abhorred Reed and Brass instruments. However, I love the Oboe but never played it. When Orchestra tunes up the Oboe gives middle A.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


It happens to us males also, after the testosterone level drops off..


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Nothing beats yo yo ma


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I do too, but he tells me to shut up...


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I respond to stress by ignoring it, I have too....


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Your brain might be ignoring it, but your body is listening and reacting.


----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Nothing beats yo yo ma



Yo Yo Ma is probably the best Cello player of all time. My fingers are wider than normal and had a very hard time with vibrato.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Your brain might be ignoring it, but your body is listening and reacting.


Not with the years of training I have adjusted to...but there are times when I let it get to me and my psoriasis lets me know by the sores that appear..


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Your brain might be ignoring it, but your body is listening and reacting.
> ...


Oh yeah..I hear ya. I get spots on my head and behind my ears. But usually, I have a joint flare up in my hands. When it gets really bad, I take my Pinterestxanax and try to chill for a couple of days the best I can.


----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I do the best I can with what little I got. Call me the perpetual optimist for I see light at the end of the tunnel when most see dark at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

Oops. Not 1970 Club Med....it was June of 1973. I had to call my sister and ask her, lol. She was not amused at my late phone call.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2017)

xband said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yah. It's perty dark down dere'!


----------



## xband (May 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I sign off with there is a silver lining in every cloud. Take my advice or throw it into the circular file.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2017)

All i can say is, things could be a hell of a lot worse, so enjoy the moment before it does...


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> I am really trying Care. Not sure I can do it. Pins and needles is a great way to put it. I am afraid all the time. I am trying real hard to give it to God. All the stress is killing me. I have to try harder



You have friends here, lean on us a bit.


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2017)

Care4all said:


> I think of that passage, paraphrased: about God/Jesus? telling us not to worry, that He makes certain the birds and animals are fed, that He has made us in his image, don't you think he will take care of us even better....?  And no, I don't know the Book and chapter off hand....I just know the gist of that is in the Good News Book somewhere!




Matthew 6:25-34  ESV / 195 helpful votes

“Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink, nor about your body, what you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? Look at the birds of the air: they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not of more value than they? And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life? And why are you anxious about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin, yet I tell you, even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. ...


----------



## Coyote (May 4, 2017)

Welcome back Pixie!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (May 4, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think



My ♥  I no longer post here either but just told a good friend about this forum so I had to come reset my password in case he decides to show up and saw your post. ((((((Pixie)))))) Miss you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (May 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


 Kat!!!   *hug


----------



## saveliberty (May 4, 2017)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



What?  I'm chopped liver?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (May 4, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


LMAO I didn't see you!! You know I heart you!!!  (((((SL)))))


----------



## yiostheoy (May 5, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


Yup, looks like you have been gone since Dec 1st -- 5 months ago.

What have you been doing with yourself in the meantime to get so distracted ?!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 5, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


One of my neighbors plays the cello and for me watching their cat while they were gone she performed a solo symphony for me last week.

And they brought me back a T-shirt with the Grand Canyon on it.

Their cat is very affectionate and loved sitting on my lap and licking my face.  Not even my own cat does that anymore.  He did when he was a kitten but not anymore.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Oh yah then why do people starve on the Earth in other places?

And what about the homeless?

I'll stick with Deism rather than Theism thank you very much.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 5, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> I love being outside more than anything. Technology makes me stress. I like nature. I talk to God constantly.


USFS would be your ideal job then.

Or game warden if you are good at law enforcement.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 5, 2017)

However I talk to myself, or my cat.

God is too busy.


----------



## Care4all (May 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


 Good question...and...
I don't know the answer to it, but I'll ask God when I get there!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 5, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


Hi Pix.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 6, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


Welcome darling!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I suspect there are two answers.

The first is from Modern Philosophy.  It logically deduces that God is preoccupied with more important things in the rest of the Universe.

The second is from Christianity, although any other Theist religion would say the same.  It says that God needs our help to help the helpless.  And if we don't help them then the helpless will die.


----------



## I amso IR (May 6, 2017)

Hi Pixiestix, we do not know each other, but welcome back. Looks like a lot of folks were concerned which is a good thing. Anyhow, greetings from I amso IR and "Timmy"


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think


We've all been waiting for you to come back actually. How long has it been? We missed you. Oh and go from yourself


----------



## I amso IR (May 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



You are spot on! That said, many simply do not help themselves and that is a tough nut to crack!  But in essence you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


That shows a complete lack of understanding but that's to be expected, it's the norm.........  Apparently the concept of 'free will', all that that concept entails and it's resultant consequences (for every action there is an opposite and equal reaction, cause and effect) is foreign to you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 9, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think



Hello Pixie ...


----------



## PixieStix (May 9, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > To say hi, to all my old nemesis' and wanting to see what's new and improved. Good to see you all, I think
> ...




Hiya Lumpy


----------



## saveliberty (May 9, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



That's just going to encourage him.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 26, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


hey Pix....good to see ya....


----------

